# Back to the start - a video that makes you think about your food



## elevan (Nov 18, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMfSGt6rHos[/youtube]



Here's the link if you want to share it:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMfSGt6rHos


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 18, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice, I like it. Thanks for sharing.


----------

